# Ooops... Pirates picked the wrong ship



## The91Bravo (May 5, 2009)

Great story and good pics.  Bet they wont do that again, soon at least... :confused::confused:

http://news.aol.com/article/pirates....com/article/pirates-seized-near-kenya/462608


----------



## Chopstick (May 5, 2009)

I wonder if anyone got this on youtube?  I was LMAO when I read that!!


----------



## HOLLiS (May 5, 2009)

Recognition is a very important skill at sea.  

Great story, thanks.


----------



## Frank S. (May 5, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> I wonder if anyone got this on youtube?  I was LMAO when I read that!!



Ask and ye shall receive:

[YOUTUBE]bnKA4OXm_IA[/YOUTUBE]


----------

